# Best captcha so far for a blog



## wlanboy (Jul 16, 2014)

Without many words: (from adafruit.com blog):


----------



## MartinD (Jul 16, 2014)

Quite liking that!


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jul 16, 2014)

That's pretty cool!

My fave captcha so far is probably having "sudo make sandwich".


----------



## heiska (Jul 16, 2014)

My favorite:


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 16, 2014)

heiska said:


> My favorite:


Nice one!

Black: E3-C5


----------



## iClickAndHost (Jul 21, 2014)

heiska said:


> My favorite:


That's awesome!

Is it an actual game in progress?


----------



## definedcode (Jul 21, 2014)

That's really cool.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 22, 2014)

Regardless of the method, don't make me re-enter all my information when I inevitably fail the first attempt(s).  -_-


----------



## 5n1p (Jul 25, 2014)

Saw this today:

http://www.geee.net/contact.htm


----------



## peetscott (Jul 25, 2014)

I kinda like all these interactive bot protections...

this is also cool : http://areyouahuman.com/


----------

